# Custom Lancool/Lian Lian computer case w/extras



## Adrienspawn

200 shipped, but it's always hard to price time.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Thats one sexy case there.I have to agree w/spawn on teh price.







But thanks for giveing me some ideas for my Lian Li


----------



## sabermetrics

I would think $280 shipped... Lian Li's go for around $150-250, and custom powder coating and the extra parts... that thing is definitely worth it...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
I would think $280 shipped... Lian Li's go for around $150-250, and custom powder coating and the extra parts... that thing is definitely worth it...


Thanks for your input... Still thinking I should buy another system and sell on ebay with this case.. More pix...


----------



## SerenityKill3r

I'd say $350...Its almost a complete mod rig, including Tuniq, memory cooler, fans, controller, card reader...definitely worth that I think.


----------

